

Show HN: JellyReader, an RSS reader with data on your Dropbox or Google Drive - taskstrike
http://jellyreader.com/

======
alexpopescu
Beforing logging in, I'd really like to have an idea of what JellyReader is.
The homepage looks good, but not as good as to show me what it is :-)

